# Britemax Black Max



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Britemax Black Max

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


 Swirl & oxidation removal
 Medium scratch removal
 Lubricated, fast acting abrasive cut
 Will not load up wool or foam pads
 Contains no silicon or waxes
 Preps surface ready for sealing

Britemax Black Max is the original polymer-based ultra fine polishing glaze.

Formulated to quickly and easily remove stubborn fine polish lines and micro swirls left behind by more aggressive buffing compounds often only noticed in direct sunlight.

By polishing with Black Max, the depth and brilliance of shine is simply dazzling. Works like a pre-wax cleaner removing micro surface imperfection and oxidation.

Contains no silicones or waxes and leaves a non-oily mirror like surface ready to be sealed. Suitable for all colours and is completely dust free.

Directions:

By Machine: Shake well. Clean and dry all surfaces. Use a polishing / finessing buffing pad. Dispense a liberal amount of product on the desired surface and spread evenly using the face of the buffer pad. Increase buffer speed and gradually reduce pressure. Work areas to desired finish. Buff and remove dried residue with a clean soft cloth.

By Hand: Shake well. Apply a small amount to surface and rub in a circular motion with a polishing cloth. Buff dried residue off with a separate soft clean cloth. Keep product from temperature extremes. If product becomes frozen let thaw and shake vigorously to re-establish consistency. Keep product from temperature extremes. If product becomes frozen let thaw and shake vigorously to re-establish consistency.
*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
My trusty steed - Luna Grey Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I'll begin with a quick couple of shots of the state of the car when I started:



















Todays Weapons:



















On to the product.

As you can see I've decided to apply it via machine. Specifically the Festool Rotex on a Black Lake Country Pad. A combination which seemed to work well. Post claying we had some clay marring to deal with. Working with the rotex and lake country combination this was dealt with no problem at all.

After removing the marring from the rear quarter (passenger side) I used panel wipe to check the finish - yep totally removed not just filled.

The product itself is nice and oily and so worked really well via machine, can work it for a good while and really perfect the finish. Left behind is a nice slick, wet looking surface which is ready for whatever LSP you chose - I've decided to do the Britemax double (Vantage review also up).

Britemax itself is £13.99 for 476ml which is a great price for the product. You only need to use it before a fresh wax application and as such I think the bottle will last a long time unless you strip the wax and reapply every week!

In short I really liked the product, simple to work via both hand and machine, leaves a great finish and isn't sore on the pocket. I'm a bit of a Prima Amigo fan but this has sort of swayed me away. I was very pleased with the finish left from the glaze alone - see for yourself below:























































A little note though, don't drop your bottle from 5ft on to a concrete floor, mine sort of exploded after doing so :lol:

*PROS*
-Easy to use
-Great finish
-Buffs off with ease
-Economical

*CONS*
-Exploding bottle?! No but seriously, you can't go wrong with this one.

Thanks to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying the product.









*Products used in the review:*
Britemax Black Max
Lake Country CSS Black Pad
Festool Rotex RO125
Nitrile Gloves


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Need to try that combination looks great and thanks again for another fantastic informative review :thumb:


----------

